# Pics from rebreather class



## WhackUmStackUm

We tooks some rebreather students to Manatee Springs and Key Largo for some initial training. Here are a few pics from our trip.


----------



## coolbluestreak

That's pretty cool, gotta love the viz!

When was this?


----------



## TONER

Man that looks like alot of gear


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

TONER said:


> Man that looks like alot of gear


Yep, it is a lot of gear. The ability to remain underwater for 3-5 hours comes at a price. In my opinion, rebreathers are way overkill for dives under 60' deep, but they are great for deeper dives down to 500', or if you need silence.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Whackum, how do you equalize with that full face mask on? I have to hold my nose the whole way down.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

I gotta agree on the lotta gear comment. I get tired of hauling around gear for open circuit diving.


----------



## MillerTime

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Yep, it is a lot of gear. The ability to remain underwater for 3-5 hours comes at a price. In my opinion, rebreathers are way overkill for dives under 60' deep, but they are great for deeper dives down to 500', or if you need silence.


3-5 hours? That is crazy long. I thought staying down for an hour was a long time. I guess you need to get all you can out of it with all the gear you have to carry.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Haulin' Ash said:


> Whackum, how do you equalize with that full face mask on? I have to hold my nose the whole way down.


With the OTS guardian mask you press up in the bottom of the mask. There are adjustable blocks that press up on the bottom of your nose. Some folks just adjust their jaw to clear their ears. There is nothing in your mouth so you have more jaw flexibility.


----------



## markhsaltz

My hat is off to you guys..Way to complicated for this lil pee brain.. I believe in the KISS system..I'm not one of those snotty guys..As long as you are diving and doing it safely I say, Go have fun...


----------



## marmidor

Awesome pics Bryan!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

These guys dive in their day jobs (NOAA, EPA, etc.). They wanted to switch to rebreathers in order to extend their time under water and be able to get closer to the fish they study. Since they are all open circuit divemasters and instructors, it made my job easy.


----------



## outlaw

Sorry I'm a bit new around here. What place is this that does rebreather certification?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

outlaw said:


> Sorry I'm a bit new around here. What place is this that does rebreather certification?


Our local scuba shops do not offer rebreather training yet. It is my belief that they all will in the next 5-10 years. 

I am a rebreather instructor but I focus on students who are professional divers with NOAA, EPA, FBI, USCG, etc.

Most rebreather manufacturers' websites provide a list of instructors who offer training on their gear. This is a good place to start your search.


----------

